# Happy 74th Birthday Chuck Norris!



## Stickgrappler (Mar 10, 2014)

Posted 4 vidclips in honor of Chuck Norris 74th bday!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/03/happy-74th-birthday-chuck-norris.html

Happy Birthday Chuck! Many, many more to come!

Enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 10, 2014)

Only met the man once.  He sat beside my wife and I at a tournament many years ago. He talked with my wife about many things that did not concern the arts for about 20 minutes.
Happy Birthday Chuck


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chuck Norris



> Chuck Norris is the only person to really have "Birthdays". The rest of us have "Thank you Chuck for allowing me to live another year- days
> Chuck Norris doesn't blow out brithday candles, they surrender their flames willingly.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2014)

d


----------



## Takai (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------

